# Hand Saw ....Chainsaw Alternative



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of a large hand saw that I could use as a chainsaw alternative?  I was wanting to cut about foot round logs or so.  I didn't know if there was anything on the market that could do this well.


----------



## cmonSTART (Jun 27, 2008)

Not without a lot of work I would imagine.  Any particular reason you're looking for this over a chainsaw?


----------



## offroadaudio (Jun 27, 2008)

I was in Harbor Freight the other day and noticed a 2-man saw about 4 feet long.
Might be fun to get a friend or young'n involved.

'Frank


----------



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just call me a gluten for punishment.  I sit behind a desk all day and would rather do things by hand and get some exercise then use a chainsaw.  I know I am a sick individual.


----------



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have looked into cross saws but most take two people.  I don't think I can talk the wife into it.  Just wondered if anyone had ever used a one person saw.  I know that it isn't very popular with the use of chainsaws now a days.


----------



## fossil (Jun 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_saw

Such saws are availble for a song...there's a Fiskars 30" (long) for less than $20.  Might have a problem with the depth of cut, but that just means you cut as deep as you can, then roll the log over and finish from the other side.  They cut in both directions...very effective tools.  Have fun!  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 27, 2008)

OK Daniel Boone, here it is:

http://www.crosscutsaw.com/4.html


----------



## clamp01 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was looking for one too a while back...I found this website, they look nice, but too pricey for me.
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/product_info.php/products_id/3559


----------



## woodconvert (Jun 27, 2008)

cards66 said:
			
		

> I sit behind a desk all day and would rather do things by hand and get some exercise then use a chainsaw.



I like the idea of doing things the hard way...good exercise and whatnot but if you are seriously into cutting/splitting/stacking some wood then unless you are a olympian desk sitter, saw/splitter or not, i'm pretty sure your toung will be waggin'. Even with the "easy tools" it's harder work than most are accustomed to. Just sayin'. But if you have the time and the gumption to power your own saw that is AWESOME!. Seriously.


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a friend getting over cancer that decided exercise is the cure. He has cut and split about 4 cords this year, by hand. Can be done and if you're not in a hurry he says it's actually enjoyable.  He just ordered a new T5 from Tom which we should be hooking up soon.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Jun 27, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> He just ordered a new T5 from Tom which we should be hooking up soon.


  BG  who makes this saw, from pic looks nice

Another suggestion, use a chainsaw for large stuff (jic you didn't know there are some good electrics out there  . .  if you have a hankerin' to do some hand sawing get one of these for limbs http://www.silkysaws.com/ibuki390lt.htm

Best to have a variety of tools in the toolkit


----------



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

BeGreen...Thanks for the information.  Good to hear that it can be done by hand.  where did your friend get his saw from do you know? 

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/product_info.php/products_id/3559


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi - 

I have several crosscut saws from 4-7' in length.  I do traditional woodworking (and am considered stuborn by some).  It is not a big deal with a sharp saw.  I've also used the longer saws for the ocassional 4-5' diameter tree.  I only have an 18" bar fo once the log is over 3' it gets difficult.  The hand saw is quieter, and not really that slow.  I just take off a slice, wegde it into quarters, load them, then start the next one.  

The saw BeGreen posted the picture of is great for smaller stuff like 12"-18".  There is a National Parks Service Publication about how to sharpen cross cut saws you might find helpful.  I got my saws at auctions, antique stores, and folks who knew I was interested.  They are getting harder to find.

Good Luck!
Mike P


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 27, 2008)

Cutting firewood with a two-man crosscut is fun, but it's not the most productive way to produce wood, obviously. I'm not sure how it would work with just one person running the saw. The two-person arrangement helps keep things going, since nobody wants to be the one who wimps out. Assuming you have the right partner, of course.

Here's a link to a place that's been in business for decades:

http://www.crosscutsaw.com/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 27, 2008)

I sit at a desk a lot too, but when I have time- running a chainsaw and splitting/moving wood wears my butt out.  More power to you for going all manual!

I do a lot of limbing with a good limbing axe.  I also chop down a lot of smaller pines etc with an axe.  I enjoy the exercise and connection to the work.  Despite having a hydraulic splitter- I still use a maul on about half my wood.

A crazy Texan I know hates chainsaws and uses big handsaws and Japanese traditional tools.  He claims it's easier for him, but I suspect it's more about his excentricity.


----------



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

zzr7ky the saws you have are one person or two person saws?  I guess I need to start looking around at antique stores and such and see what I can find.  Looks like not many companies sell the things new anymore.  How often do you have to sharpen the saw on average.  Sound like that may be a art in itself.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi - 

The 4' saw pictured above by BeGreen is fine with one man.  It often has a stub handle for a helper.  With 2 folks on the saw don't 'rest' your arm weight on the handle as it will cause the saw to bite deaper and annoy your partner.  Partners are divicult to replace... 

Sharpening isn't so bad.  Put the saw in a vise, or wedge it upside down in a kirf.  Wear GLOVES.  Use a newish 6 or 8" single cut mill file.  National Parks Service guide is available online if I recall correctly.

All the best, 
Mike P


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 27, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I have a friend getting over cancer that decided *exercise is the cure*. He has cut and split about 4 cords this year, by hand. Can be done and if you're not in a hurry he says it's actually enjoyable.  He just ordered a new T5 from Tom which we should be hooking up soon.



I think there is some truth to this.  Cancer does not like a fit individual (too much challenge).  That and stay away from sweets.  It has worked well for 2 people I know plus Lance Armstrong.  All past the magic 5 year cancer-free mark.


----------



## cards66 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike....Where did you get most of your saws?  Special order them, antique stores, auctions??  Just wondering if I should waste time looking for one around or just buy one online.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Jun 27, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Here's a link to a place that's been in business for decades:
> 
> http://www.crosscutsaw.com/



Thanks for the link, I think every serious woodburner should at least have an opportunity to try out a two man crosscut; unfortunately my son is 3 years old and my wife already thinks I've invested too much in my 'hobby' so I'll have to wait on getting one of these or score one at a flea market.


----------



## Ken45 (Jun 27, 2008)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Hi -
> 
> It is not a big deal with a *sharp saw*.



I think that is a key.  You're going to have to learn how to keep it sharp!   Not an easy skill for most of us.

Ken


----------



## KevinM (Jun 28, 2008)

I was doing some field work last year with an old geologist, we needed some trees cleared so he pulled out a large bow saw.  It worked great, I haven't been able to find one that is as deep as it to buy.  The "new" ones are only about 8 inches deep and a longer saw doesn't get any deeper.

Kevin.


----------

